# Dog boarding. Kennels or Dog sitter?



## DON-DON (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya, We are going away later on this year for a week and I need somewhere for Diesel (my GSD) to stay for his holiday. does anyone know of any good/repitalble kennels/dog sitters in the surrey area? 

Diesel is 5 and has never been in a kennel or stayed away from us before!


----------

